# Green Coffee Bean??



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

My mum works at a health store and sell this stuff non stop. She's tried it before, but didn't like it as much as the other weight loss supplements she was taking. Apparently the buyers who come back for more say it works great. I haven't tried it myself, I've never taken any sort of thing for weight loss, but it sounds like a lot of people really like it.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

I took it for a short time when I needed to lose a few pounds from winter. I did not like it much. It speeds up your heart rate so you burn calories However it makes you fell hot and strange. I just go for a long jog now.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I have not felt the heart rate change ot the hot feeling. I just feel full alot faster and seem to not tire out as fast. not really a energy boost but I feel that I can go for longer my 2 mile walk has doubled and I am still not worn out.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

BornToRun said:


> My mum works at a health store and sell this stuff non stop. She's tried it before, but didn't like it as much as the other weight loss supplements she was taking. Apparently the buyers who come back for more say it works great. I haven't tried it myself, I've never taken any sort of thing for weight loss, but it sounds like a lot of people really like it.


what other supplements does she take?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Critter sitter said:


> what other supplements does she take?


She was taking CLA by Precision, and now she's trying L - Carnitine. She's trying a lot of different stuff so that she can help customers, our cupboards are overflowing with vitamins and supplements!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh, I forgot, before she was using Six Pack!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try making kombucha tea. I find it very filling and it's only a couple of dollars to make a gallon. The best time to drink it is 4 oz. about 15 min before every meal. I don't know what's going on but almost as soon as I start eating I feel stuffed.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Try making kombucha tea. I find it very filling and it's only a couple of dollars to make a gallon. The best time to drink it is 4 oz. about 15 min before every meal. I don't know what's going on but almost as soon as I start eating I feel stuffed.


where do you get this stuff?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Supermarkets now carry it but I bo't a SCOBY. It started out the size of my thumbnail and over 3 weeks grew to about 6". There are all kinds of web sites for making your own kombucha tea and how to add flavorings. You'll want a small supply of glass bottles for storing in the fridge while the next batch brews. Mine is quite tart as that's how I like it. The tea is very good for you, full of probiotics. The SCOBY kinda looks like rubbery whitish wet leather that floats on the surface. A new one will form underneath. When there are three, the oldest goes in the blender and a heaping tbsp. goes to each horses daily. If production gets ahead of me I'll throw a cupful in the bath water as it's like acv. Or use it to rinse my hair. The cost of a gallon is the price of 4 green teabags and a cup of sugar. That's about the price of one bottle of KT at the store.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

i took it to help me when i leveled out after losing 35 lbs. it became harder and harder for the weight to come off. i took it for 3 days and i didnt notice a change in heart rate, anxiety or restlessness and i dont consume caffeine, like ever. I ended up catching the flu 3 days in and ever since then i have not started taking it again. i give it to my bf everyday to help with his diabetes.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What are you giving him, green coffee beans or kombucha tea? I also drink water kefir, milk kefir, and beet kvass. Since I love lemon juice I add it to each except for the milk kefir.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

^^green coffee bean


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think I could drink the Tea saddlebag. it sounds slimy and I would't be able to get that down. 
so far i have lost 5 pounds in 6 days.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Is it a pill or powder? What is the name of the one you use?


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> Is it a pill or powder? What is the name of the one you use?


The one I got now is a Pill and it is made by purely inspired.
I got mine in the health food section at hyvee.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Critter Sitter. I have to stop at the health food store on my way home I'll see what they carry.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I picked up a bottle of 800mg green coffee bean 100% all coffee bean. So far I have energy as if I drank a coffee (which I didn't want to see how these work). I ate my greek yogurt and a glass of OJ. We will see how the day progresses.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

make sure its at least 50% chlorogenic acids


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

It does state 50% chlorogenic acid.


----------



## gahorsechick (Mar 16, 2010)

*Husband bought some*

I heard about the Green Coffee Bean stuff on Dr Oz one day a few months ago. My husband bought some but I haven't tried it. I need to do something I feel awful....


----------

